# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Chipmunk appetizers

## klkak

*Recipe in English*

Deep fried Chipmunk appetizers.

Trap 30 to 50 average sized chipmunks

Burn the hair off with a propane torch

Wash in clean cool water the pat dry

Season to taste

Dip in beer batter

Place in deep fryer until golden brown

Bonapatite!

*If it doesn't sound tasty in English then here is the recipe in French*

Deep frit Chipmunk amuse-gueule.

Recouvrement chipmunks tailles moyennes de 30 à 50.

Brûle les cheveux avec un flambeau de propane

Laver à l'eau froide et propre, le pat sec

Assaisonner au goût

Plonger dans le parfum de la bière

Placer dans la friteuse jusqu'au brun doré

Bonapatite !

----------


## welderguy

klkak, shouldnt there be an insturction between trapping them and burning the hair off, like maybe dressing them first.

----------


## klkak

> klkak, shouldnt there be an insturction between trapping them and burning the hair off, like maybe dressing them first.


Heck no.  they are so small that if you gut'em there won't be nut'n left.  Just eat'em guts, bones and all. :Drool:

----------


## trax

You just had to didn't ya? :Sneaky2:  I think your appetizer would be about as good as your French

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Do we need to poke holes in them...so they don't explode in the fryer? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Oh heck, why not simply toss a handful in a corn-popper? Sick b@stards.  :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh heck, why not simply toss a handful in a corn-popper? Sick b@stards.


* Hello*...Furballs!
Don't you know anything? :Sneaky2:

----------


## rwc1969

> Do we need to poke holes in them...so they don't explode in the fryer?


only if you finish em off in the microwave. LOL!

----------


## rwc1969

> Oh heck, why not simply toss a handful in a corn-popper? Sick b@stards. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That one looks like it just came outta the egg. I hear when they're that small you can just eat em whole without cooking.

----------


## Ken

They remind me of baby squirrels.  You guys know that, don't you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## rwc1969

That one looks like it's praying. "please don't eat me"!

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Julie362

Oh geez... This is like the lizard story again... Mammals, save for the monotremes, are born live. Reptiles, save for a few species of snakes, hatch out of eggs. If you find a legitimate chipmunk egg, I will give you 12 bucks.

----------


## Ken

> Oh geez... This is like the lizard story again... Mammals, save for the monotremes, are born live. Reptiles, save for a few species of snakes, hatch out of eggs. If you find a legitimate chipmunk egg, I will give you 12 bucks.


Julie, we usually overlook remarks like that when they're posted by members like rwc, 2dumb, justin, or Rick.  They just don't know any better.   :Innocent:

----------


## rwc1969

That's weird! Seeing how some folks say they taste like chicken I just figured they came from eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

Do you folks realize how much brain matter I had to expend to come up with that recipe?

If you did, you would appreciate it more!

----------


## crashdive123

> Do you folks realize how much brain matter I had to expend to come up with that recipe?
> 
> If you did, you would appreciate it more!


What?  Now you're going to skin and tan them?

----------


## klkak

> What?  Now you're going to skin and tan them?


Hmmm, I wonder what the market would be for tanned Chipmunk hides?

----------


## crashdive123

> Hmmm, I wonder what the market would be for tanned Chipmunk hides?


*Nothing to see here.  Move along folks.*


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hybrid

Sorry Julie, no chipmunk eggs here... I could probably post you a platypus? :P 

Although they come with a rather large bill attached  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

That's the trouble with platypus. The are never free. Every one of them comes with a bill.

----------

